# Accidental rdiff-backup mistake



## dolphinaura (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a subscription at CrashPlan, and since the client is not fully supported in FreeBSD, I decided to run it in Debian and rsync-diff to a folder that backs up to Crashplan.

Somewhere between the first few tries, I must have accidentally typed a space or something in the command because in one of the folders that I had been backing up, I have a never ending directory that goes something like this.

In the format of [current folder]: subdirectories

```
[/srv/sandyd.me]:cplan-backup@10.0.0.107:srv, tris, evo
[/srv/sandyd.me/cplan-backup@10.0.0.107:srv]: tris, evo, rdiff-backup
[/srv/sandyd.me/cplan-backup@10.0.0.107:srv/sandyd.me]: tris, evo, cplan-backup@10.0.0.107:srv
```
And it goes on and on. I'm sure you get the idea.

cplan-backup@10.0.0.107:srv is my backup location. I was in /srv/sandyd.me when I first ran the rdiff-backup script. I've tried deleting it. It*'*s been a hour, and nothing has happened.

Any ideas?
I*'*ve moved the offending /srv/sandyd.me/cplan-backup@10.0.0.107:srv/ somewhere else so I can get on with my backup.


----------

